# Perch are snappin' !



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

fished from a small pier on the Lower Wicomico yesterday between 3:30 and 6:30 on the incoming tide . All I can say is that it was gangbuster perchin' at it's best ! Filled a 5 gallon bucket with fat perch from 10 to 13 inches . Many double headers . I haven't had that much fun in a while ! I'll be back at it this afternoon and will post pics then .:fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

did you say 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> did you say 5 gallon bucket?


I bet it was a 5 gallon WHITE bucket


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I bet it was a 5 gallon WHITE bucket


So, where does one post a picture of their white bucket to get considered for membership?

I read that the picture should be of you sitting on it. Figured in this case, I should get an exception to the rule... but, if you reeeallly want me on it...   






















     
J/K
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> So, where does one post a picture of their white bucket to get considered for membership?
> 
> I read that the picture should be of you sitting on it. Figured in this case, I should get an exception to the rule... but, if you reeeallly want me on it...
> 
> ...




Ahhh ... I see what you are bringing to AI !!!


----------



## Atlantic Anlgler (Mar 26, 2007)

That is a lot of perch... man.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Those aren't perch, they're "brown trout"....


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Excuse me, I need to drop the kids off at the pool . . .


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

OLS, where's the pics? I'm coming down your way this weekend. Wanna hook up on some perch?

I just dropped a friend off for a swim. Ahh!

I love my Blackberry.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Way-laid em down here on Lake Norman, North Carolina up to 1.5-2lbs friday and saturday...fed 17 people lastnight with some to spare with emopcorn: :beer:


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

fishbait said:


> OLS, where's the pics? I'm coming down your way this weekend. Wanna hook up on some perch?
> 
> I just dropped a friend off for a swim. Ahh!
> 
> I love my Blackberry.


I think you are sharing a little to much info. I really hope you don't post a pic:fishing: See you on saturday


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Fatties and 16" plus bloodworm*


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice job, next time you go give me a call if you want some company.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*I got your white bucket !*


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Anthony said:


> Nice job, next time you go give me a call if you want some company.


 Can you fish today ! Give me a call at 443-521-4726 , Mike


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

bivalvebill said:


> I think you are sharing a little to much info. I really hope you don't post a pic:fishing: See you on saturday


 Are you coming down Saturday ? Give me a call .


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Atlantic Anlgler said:


> That is a lot of perch... man.


 Where did you learn how to spell ? Atlantic Anlgler ? Yes , it's alot of perch . I threw back over 50 of the buggers but kept enough for myself and some neighbors .


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

old linesides said:


> Are you coming down Saturday ? Give me a call .


I'll be down on Sat along with BivalveBill and some of the boys. Anthony, how about meeting is out there. I'll PM you guys with details as soon as I know them.


----------



## Atlantic Angler (Mar 26, 2007)

old linesides said:


> Where did you learn how to spell ? Atlantic Anlgler ? Yes , it's alot of perch . I threw back over 50 of the buggers but kept enough for myself and some neighbors .


It's called a typo... At least you shared.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

old linesides said:


>


Wait a minute ... I count 11 no 12 empty Budweiser cans under those fish !    I want a recount !!   And hanging shads (I mean chads  ) don't count!

Nice job Mike ! Sorry I missed your call. I had a few tons of soil I was hauling and shoveling on Sat.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

OLS, for your good works and loyal advocacy, I hereby pardon you from your former title of Hamster Bladder and Designated Old Fart and give you this new title.

*WBB - Ministry of Information*

Go forth, emissary of truth and knowledge. Spread the word, fellow ambassador of the WBB. :beer: :beer:


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Pulled a few out .*

We had a very slow , but bountifal evening procuring many delissiosso specimens of different types of perch , the white AND the Striped Ones of which we used most for later fertilizer:--| Just kidding . Anthony was nice enough to come and give me a ride to one of my favorite fishing holes . Well , we pulled a few out in a pretty pristine area and left them biting . Will try and post a few pics later .:fishing:


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

fishbait said:


> OLS, for your good works and loyal advocacy, I hereby pardon you from your former title of Hamster Bladder and Designated Old Fart and give you this new title.
> 
> *WBB - Ministry of Information*
> 
> Go forth, emissary of truth and knowledge. Spread the word, fellow ambassador of the WBB. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Mike for taking me to your perch honey hole. I'll definitely put you on the list for that slob perch you caught yesterday. We'll hook up again real soon.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## dha123 (Feb 13, 2005)

*spsp perch*

i plan to goin for stipers at sandy point mostly but where is good place to try for the perch between bites, should i go to the jetties with what bc i dnt want to waste teh BW on perch


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Old linesides those are some monster perch!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

dha123 said:


> i plan to goin for stipers at sandy point mostly but where is good place to try for the perch between bites, should i go to the jetties with what bc i dnt want to waste teh BW on perch


I went over to the boat launch area at SPSP last night and caught grass shrimp. Almost all of them had pretty soft shells, so they must have shed recently. Anyway, they stayed on long enough to catch a couple of perch.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn - those are some beasty perch! WTG Mike!


----------

